# How long should I ride my bike with my dog?



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey i was just wondering how long should it be okay to ride with my 2 year old German Sheppard, at an average pace, she's a medium energy dog.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Other more experienced people up here can give you better advice,but when I started biking with my dog, I did about a mile with her. She was used to going jogging with me and was in good shape from that already.
It's also a good idea to try to position the bike so that they can run on the grass until their pads build up. Some dogs don't have a problem with sore pads,but I've seen a lot of them who do at first.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It all depends on the dog. Some dogs are in great shape and are willing go forever while others are happy to just walk around the block.

If you haven't been biking your dog before, start out slower and go shorter distances, maybe a mile. Over time and if your dog is will, you can build up speed and distance. My dogs will bike 3 miles on a daily basis without breaking a sweat and when I have time, I will go up to 10 miles with them. 

I do vary the speed and slow them down when they look tired or seem to be breathing hard.Once they appear refreshed, I will pick up the speed again. I will also start out and end slow to warm them up and then cool them down.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I do about 3 to 4 km at about 10 to 14 km per hour. She could do more but that is the length of my two routes. 

She always just trots and I always go her speed. I love biking with her. I check her feet after each time and sometimes put a protective cream on her pads before we go. Never had a problem with her pads from biking.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would start out slow and do about 1 mile building up to 3-4 miles 3 times per week. Last fall I was doing 3-6.5 miles 3X per week. Since my dogs are very active I never found the need to bike them more than 3X per week. Right now I am biking Deja 2X per week along with all of the other stuff we do and will get her up to 3 miles. If I had easy access to swimming for her I would do that too.


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

Ahhh thanks everyone, she's been quite far last time and didnt seem in bad shape so ill try a mile n see how it goes


----------

